# 1 gallon apple spice wine recipe????



## csypulski (Sep 24, 2022)

I am looking for a apple spice wine recipe that resembles apple pie. 


Thank you!


----------



## Jovimaple (Sep 24, 2022)

Whatever you do, go easy on the spice. I tried 2 sticks of cinnamon and 2 whole nutmegs in 1 gallon of apple wine while aging and it was gross.


----------



## BigDaveK (Sep 24, 2022)

Apple pie spice is generally cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, ginger and/or cloves, don't know the ratios.
Spices and wine can be very tricky, like @Jovimaple suggested. You may have to experiment and hope for the best.

One possibility, you could put the spices in a drawstring tea bag and into secondary, test after a week or so. Add more spice or take it out depending what you think. Good luck!


----------



## Clover (Sep 26, 2022)

I haven't tried to make a spiced apple wine yet, but I did make an outstanding spiced pumpkin wine using just 1 1/2 Tbs pumpkin pie spice in primary for my 1 gallon recipe. I also added sugar and chardonnay at 2 of the rackings, making it a sweet, spiced wine.


----------



## Ericphotoart (Sep 26, 2022)

I made cinnamon apple wine with 1,5 inch cinnamon stick in secondary. It was a little too much too my taste. I am aging another batch of cinnamon apple and this time with only 1” cinnamon stick. I tasted it and looks like this is what I will like. I didn’t try other spices. I think it would be overwhelming


----------

